# Bea és Kata is eljött/eljöttek



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Ti hogyan mondanátok?

Bea és Kata is eljött a találkozóra. / Bea és Kata is eljöttek a találkozóra.

Én inkább T/3-at használnék, mert két személyről van szó. De az első változat sem tűnik hibásnak, gyakran hallottam már, hogy E/3-ba teszik az állítmányt, ha két egyes számú alanya van a mondatnak.
További kavarodást okozhat, ha az egyik alany többes számú. Pl. Bea és Katáék is eljöttek a találkozóra. (Itt kizárólag T/3 használatos).


----------



## francisgranada

Eltartott egy pár másodpercig, amíg rájöttem, hogy mi a T/3 meg az E/3  ... Amúgy jó kérdés, nekem is vannak kétségeim.

Szerintem:
Bea és Kata is eljött a találkozóra - _inkább E/3, de lehet T/3 is_
Bea és Katáék is eljöttek a találkozóra - _egyértelműen T/3_

Nekem volna egy elméletem, de a valóságban nem működik: ha Bea és Kata egymástól föggetlenül jött (külön-külön), akkor E/3 lehetne a megfelelő, ha viszon együtt jöttek, akkor T/3 ...


----------



## tomtombp

Nekem inkább E/3



francisgranada said:


> Nekem volna egy elméletem, de a valóságban nem működik: ha Bea és Kata egymástól föggetlenül jött (külön-külön), akkor E/3 lehetne a megfelelő, ha viszon együtt jöttek, akkor T/3 ...


Miért nem? Szerintem nagyon jó meglátás! Ha valamikor használnék T/3-t, akkor ekkor!


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek francisszal és tommal. 
Bár a nyelvtan szerint, ha az alanyok személyek, akkor inkább a többes számot kellene használni. (Rövid összefoglaló itt.)


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Miért nem? ...


Azért írtam, hogy a valóságban nem működik, mert úgy tűnik nekem, hogy inkább véletlenszerűen  használják.


----------



## Tina55

francisgranada said:


> Azért írtam, hogy a valóságban nem működik, mert úgy tűnik nekem, hogy inkább véletlenszerűen  használják.



Nekem is véletlenszerűnek tűnik. A Zsanna összefoglalójában olvasható példánál sem érzem, hogy az igeragozás függene attól, hogy együtt vagy külön hozzák. "Sándor, József, Benedek zsákban hozzák/hozza a meleget."


----------



## francisgranada

Tina55 said:


> ... "Sándor, József, Benedek zsákban hozzák/hozza a meleget."


Itt nekem spontán a többesszám természetesebb.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Itt nekem spontán a többesszám természetesebb.



Persze, mert csak ezt hallottad. A boci-boci tarka is jobban hangzik tarkával, mint foltossal.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Persze, mert csak ezt hallottad.


 Lehet. De a többesszám passzol az "elméletemhez" is, feltéve ha a három szent egy nagy közös zsákban hozza a meleget, és nem midegyikük a saját kisebb zsákjában ....  





> A boci-boci tarka is jobban hangzik tarkával, mint foltossal.


Persze. Apropos, _foltos_sal nem is rímel ...


----------



## Tina55

francisgranada said:


> Lehet. De a többesszám passzol az "elméletemhez" is, feltéve ha a három szent egy nagy közös zsákban hozza a meleget, és nem midegyikük a saját kisebb zsákjában ....



Szerintem külön zsákban hozzák, mert 3 külön napon emlékezünk meg róluk (márc. 18., 19. és 21.). Nekem E/3-ban is természetesnek hangzik, így is sokszor hallottam már ezt a mondatot: Sándor, József, Benedek zsákban hozza a meleget.


----------



## francisgranada

Tina55 said:


> Szerintem külön zsákban hozzák, mert 3 külön napon emlékezünk meg róluk (márc. 18., 19. és 21.)....


Erre nem gondoltam. De lehet, hogy megvárják egymást valahol a sarkon, és összerakják a három meleget ...


----------



## Encolpius

Tina55 said:


> Sziasztok!
> Ti hogyan mondanátok?
> Bea és Kata is eljött a találkozóra. / Bea és Kata is eljöttek a találkozóra.



Én így mondanám: Bea és Kata is eljött.
Érdekes lenne feltenni a kérdést az All Languagesben.


----------

